# New KTM Details



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

It’s currently on display at the 2010 Tokyo Motorcycle Show – KTM’s all-new “Freeride”, the Austrian manufacturer’s first zero-emission motorcycle prototype. There are actually two “near-series prototypes” slated to be on display, an off-road version as well as what appears to be a supermoto version, likely aimed at being street-legal. 

As for the official release of the Freeride, KTM says development is right on target, and plans to have them available in the U.S. as early as this summer. No MSRP has been announced, but the manufacturer plans to keep the price competitive with current enduro machines which they say is under 10,000 Euro. At the current exchange rate, that roughly translates to $13,000. 

Read on to see what KTM has to say about its new release, which will no doubt stir a pot of controversy in the off-road market. Check out the specifications and get answers to some frequently asked questions on the Freeride.

_The following is a release from KTM..._

KTM showed the first prototype of a “zero emission” motorcycle in October 2008, a project that was the result of the company’s cooperation with the Vienna Development Institute “Arsenal Research”. Now, 18 months later, the sports motorcycle manufacturer from Mattighofen in Austria is right on target for the release of the first series-ready KTM electric sports motorcycle. Under the title “Freeride” KTM will present two near-series prototypes at the 2010 Tokyo Motorcycle Show, which in one year’s time will transfer the sporting spirit of the brand that is always “Ready to Race” into a series model fit for the 21st century.

With its first zero emission motorcycle, the world’s leading producer of offroad motorcycles has developed an electrically driven sports motorcycle that proves that riding fun and environmental sustainability need not be in conflict with one another. The cornerstone of this development is the clear commitment to offroad motorcycle sports and the obvious intention to go on the offensive by further expanding the strongest part of the company’s business activities with a unique product that, as yet, does not exist in this format. This revolutionary development embodies completely new perspectives: Freeride also stands for the end of motorcycles fleeing the city and the accepted return of sporting motorcycle events in urban areas.

*VEHICLE CONCEPT*
*Frame:* Lightweight Delta Box frame with forged aluminium components. Self supporting tail in monocoque design.
*Suspension:* Up-side-down fork and shock absorber with variable setting. Progressive damping system.
*Tires*: 21” Trial Enduro tires
*Brake system: *Hydraulic brake system with hand operation for the front and rear wheel. Radial brake system with recuperation support through brake energy.
*Engine case:* Combined drive casing in light metal design and all inclusive system integration.
*Drive motor:* Permanent energized synchronous motor in shrunk-on-disc construction.
*Engine management:* Modular high performance power module with integrated system and “Drive by Wire” security management.
*Transmission:* Direct drive without clutch with gear transmission and chain.
*Traction battery:* Plug in battery in li-ion (lithium-ion) technology.

*TECHNICAL DATA*
Motor effective horsepower 7.4 (10) / 6000 kW (hp) / Umin-1
Motor peak performance 22 (30) / 6000 kW (hp) / Umin-1
Motor torque 43 / 500 Nm / Umin-1
Maximum motor speed 6600 Umin-1
Maximum battery voltage 300 V
Maximum energy content 2.5 kWh
Speed 70 Km/h
Overall multiplication factor
(Primary / secondary level) 10.5 (2.4 / 4.5)
Charging time 1.5 h
Total vehicle weight
Including removable traction battery 90 kg


*Questions and Answers on the KTM Freeride*

_*When will the first KTM electro-motorcycle be available for sale?*_
KTM will begin with the transition of this project into the pre-series phase in the summer of 2010. A comprehensive test program will be carried out at the same time. According to current planning, the delivery of the first “Freeride” offroad series production model will follow in late spring of 2011 for Europe.

*What will the KTM “Freeride” motorcycle cost?*
The price has not yet been finalized; however, the aim is to stay under € 10,000 and to settle on a price comparable to a conventional, high-quality, sport Enduro.

*Will there be other variants or models?*
The topic "electro-driven" certainly offers more areas of application than classic offroad sport. In the first phase, it will only involve the Enduro because here KTM wants to gather experience and push the sport. Following the enduro, there are numerous possible applications and scope for variants.

*Is the KTM Freeride homologated for street riding?*
In Europe, the machine will be homologated for use on the open road.

*How long will the battery last under normal operation?*
In principle it must be said that in the area of e-motors reach is largely dependant on the profile of the user. The range is significantly less with a motocross professional at the handlebars than with a hobby enduro rider. The development goal is to be equitable with the requirements in the area of Enduro. In other words, with mixed offroad riding, approximately one hour should be possible.

*How long does it take to recharge the battery?*
The battery can be used at 100% performance after 90 minutes on the charger. It is possible to recharge the battery while still installed in the bike, but it can also be simply and quickly removed and replaced with another.

*How many times is it possible to recharge the battery?*
The final specification of the battery has not been determined. The one that is presently being tested allows approximately 500 recharges, which is the equivalent of the normal life cycle of an Enduro motorcycle. Generally, it must be said that the development of batteries in this sector is still in the first stage and significant advances in development are expected in the coming years.

_*Does the “Freeride” mark the end of the classic Enduro with a combustion motor?*_
Absolutely not. From KTM’s point of view the new drive technology represents a big chance to open up a third stream of application in the area of motorcycles. Highly developed four-stroke motors will continue to be used in the future, just as with two-stroke motors. Above all, motorcycles with an electro-motor will contribute to bringing the sport into the urban areas and at the same time speak to an entirely new target group.

Picture located at-
http://www.roadracingworld.com/enlarge/?section=news&image=3750


----------

